# How Do You Get Rid Of Scratches?



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I purchased one of those algea magnets to scrape the algea off the glass and all it's done is scratch up the glass. What do you do, or what have you done to fix the scratches on the glass of your aquarium?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

The only sure way I know of is cerium oxide paste and an angle grinder (or drill) with a soft rubber buffing pad and cover. Cerium oxide can be purchased as a powder and mixed with vegetable oil to make a paste - premixed pastes may use something nasty and toxic as a carrier so avoid those.

I polished a car window with it once, but haven't looked for it in a long time. I managed to get it through a great old hardware store that has since been run out of business by the orange and the blue guys...not sure where to get it now.

On the web: http://www.facetingaccessories.com/polishes.shtml#cerium_oxide

If I find a local link or source I'll let you know.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry to hear...honestly, I can't see it worth the hassle of draining your tank, rehoming your fish and taking everything out just to buff out the scratches. If they're bad scratches, it will be way too hard to buff out. If it's really light scratches then you'll have a chance. How bad is it? Can you live with it? It's the perfect excuse for you to upgrade to a bigger tank and use the old one as a sump lol  

good luck!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> sorry to hear...honestly, I can't see it worth the hassle of draining your tank, rehoming your fish and taking everything out just to buff out the scratches. If they're bad scratches, it will be way too hard to buff out. If it's really light scratches then you'll have a chance. How bad is it? Can you live with it? It's the perfect excuse for you to upgrade to a bigger tank and use the old one as a sump lol
> 
> good luck!


I have one bad spot on the outside about 12" inches long, so I wouldn't have to empty the tank......but I like your idea


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I think someone said 'lemons' worked before   

If you're at Can.Tire look into the 3M product in the automotive department. It was featured on the news before for restoring old headlight lens to new. 

I have read online that some people used CD scrath removers then cleaned the area they worked on, filled up, and let the tank soak for a bit just buffer anything out of the small compounds used then drain and add the fish back in.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Found this article about using toothpaste

http://www.essortment.com/home/windowswindowg_sghf.htm


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Found the the page that led me to that US web store I had bookmarked. This guy polished the inside of an active tank with fish in it...pretty clever.

http://www.fitchfamily.com/glass.html

I did't realize the scratches were on the outside, since you'd be working on the outside, you might be able to use something with a petroleum carrier so something pre-mixed is an option. Not sure but I'd bet the stuff for polishing headlights is intended for polycarbonate and wouldn't polish glass.

I'd love to see your new tank when you retire the 90G to sump duties...better add a post or two in the basement first.


----------



## Jiblets (Dec 24, 2009)

Arrgh... I wish I hadn't read this post. Now I'll have to try buff out the scratches of the old used 55g in storage. Just one more thing stopping me from setting it back up.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jiblets said:


> Arrgh... I wish I hadn't read this post. Now I'll have to try buff out the scratches of the old used 55g in storage. Just one more thing stopping me from setting it back up.


just give it to me and your problem is solved! lol


----------

